

No need to code for meta keywords?  Is this true? - pennyfiller
http://googlewebmastercentral.blogspot.com/2009/09/google-does-not-use-keywords-meta-tag.html
I'm just starting out...
======
dholowiski
I've heard Matt Cutts say this several times, once in person. He doesn't seem
like the kind of person that would lie or stretch the truth.

Don't forget, this is with regards to google. I'm not sure what the position
of the other bug guys are (but if bing is just copying google, I guess they're
the same).

